# When I am laid in earth - Purcell (question)



## effiedol (Nov 30, 2012)

Dear all

it is my first post in this forum, and I really need your help. I am undertaking classical singing lessons for the last 2 yrs, so please be kind for my lack of knowledge! I am searching for the music sheet of "when I am laid in earth" but not the original one- I have that already. I am looking for the version sang by Veronique Gens 



 which is quite similar with the one sang by Sarah Connolly 



. I have searched a lot on the internet but with no results. I did not know what searching words to include at the first place. Any help will be much appreciated.
Thank you all!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Search youtube: Purcell (or Henry Purcell)
Purcell Dido and Aeneus
Purcell Dido's Lament
Purcell Thy hand, Belinda
Purcell When I am laid in earth
There is this longer entry, or combinations of the key words above....
"purcell dido and aeneas thy hand belinda"

Those should pretty much yield most of them...

P.s. You 'should' really not miss the performance by (Dame) Janet Baker....


----------



## wogandmush (Nov 28, 2012)

http://petrucci.mus.auth.gr/imglnks/usimg/d/d8/IMSLP132261-WIMA.189d-Purcell_Dido_s_Lament.pdf

Apart from the Veronique Gens recording sounding being a half tone flat of modern concert pitch, as well as some of the light ornaments she includes, that seems to be the same.

Where does your score differ?


----------



## effiedol (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi to all. Thank you for you reply PetrB. I have searched the possible combinations (at least most of them), however, as wogandmush says in her reply, is the ornaments that I am looking for. The reason I want the scores of the ornaments is because my teacher wants them in order for me to practice it. That's why I need them. Do you think that I will have any luck in finding them by including the words "ornaments" in the search? Also, I have listen to Janet Baker hundred times, she is really great!


----------



## effiedol (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for your reply wogandmush. As I said, its the ornaments that are not in my sheet. Thank you for the pdf though.


----------



## wogandmush (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm afraid those ornaments were almost certainly added impromptu, as is common in Baroque vocal music. You could just write them in. Just a few trills and anticipations really.

Or better still, read a book which talks about contemporary practice with regards use of ornaments! (I'm afraid I don't know anything quite suitable). Then you can add your own and people will ask for scores of YOUR version.

p.s. wogandmush is a 'he',..


----------



## effiedol (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you wogandmush. Its not a big deal, however I am afraid that my music knowledge is not that advanced to be able to write them down by myself. My teacher insists on having them on a paper. I ll see what I can do, and I will transfer your suggestion to her. Such a book would be very helpful.


----------

